# DSL Problem mit drei Netzwerkkarten

## teejot

Hi,

ich habe hier schon laenger ein Gentoo mit zwei Netzwerkkarten laufen. Eine fuers interne Netz eine fuer DSL. Beide Karten sind 3c905 von 3com. Ich wollte nun eine weitere 3com dazu tun um zwei interne Netze zu unterstuetzen (also 2 Karten mit 2 verschiedenen subnetzen udn eine dsl karte). Sobald ich die dritte Karte drinne habe, geht DSL mit dem rp-pppoe-Treiber nicht mehr. Weder auf der Karte, auf der es mit 2 Karten ohne probs ging, noch auf einer anderen (ja, interface in pppoe.conf geaendert).

hat jemand eine idee?

danke

torben

----------

## cyc

könnte es ein hardware-conflikt sein?. ansonsten kann ich mir nur eine Vertauschung der interfaces oder netzkarten vorstellen

----------

## teejot

Hardwarekonflikt habe ich auch schon dran gedacht .. die eine Karte muss sich einen IRQ sharen -- aber ich dachte das sie das wohl hinbekommt. zumal die karten als "normale" Karten laufen. Ich kann mir die Karten quasi aussuchen, welche die beiden internen Subnetze bedienen sollen, das hab ich schon proboert . Nur DSL geht nicht.

----------

